# Christmas in France



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If my shoulder is better and I can drive we're hoping to spend the whole of December in France. Any recommendations for Aires, done a lot of Northern France but not been further South than Dordogne so far as never had enough time before.

Joe


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Well we are in the Lot et Garonne, just 5kms from the Dordogne border and have just spent 2.5 weeks pootling along betwween home and Carcassone (which we didn't much like!). You can see details of the stops we used in our blog

This shows our trip in March 2012:

http://penguinsabroad.wordpress.com/2012/04/03/here-we-go-then/

and our recent trip can be found here:

http://penguinsabroad.wordpress.com/2012/10/03/the-september-trip/

http://penguinsabroad.wordpress.com/2012/10/06/the-september-trip-part-deux/

We used a mixture of aires, wild-camping, France Passion sites (which are free, but for 1 night only) and some campsites (to do the washing!) and had a fantastic time. Let us know if you want any more info of this area and we may well be able to help.

Meanwhile I hope the shoulder is soon much better!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Mrs W 
I see you don't like carcasonne by your description it sounds like Mont saint michael which I don't like


thanks enjoyed the blog

joe


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Mrs W

What is the weather like there in winter? Thinking about heading to the south west area possibly, like Joedenise by the sounds of it!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Make sure you take every opportunity to dump, refill and re-charge. Many aires have the water turned off in winter,which often means from mid-October to mid-March or April. Sometimes, on aires which have an EHU, this includes the electricity too.

Do you know what what of things you want to do - ? Christmas Markets ? Sight-seeing ? That would help in recommending aires and areas.

G


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

alphadee said:


> Mrs W
> 
> What is the weather like there in winter? Thinking about heading to the south west area possibly, like Joedenise by the sounds of it!


Well last year it was cool and damp till February when we had a lot of snow. We were snowed in for 4 days and the snow stayed for 2 weeks. BUT they said it was the worst they'd had since 1985. December was ok though - we had ll the family out for Christmas and although we had an "inside" Christmas, no-one froze!


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

*New Years Eve*

We will be making a trip to UK from Spain leaving on Boxing Day. We are considering where we could spend New Years Eve before crossing via the tunnel on 2nd Jan. Has anyone a reccomendation? Honfleur is the place we have in mind at the moment. Both sites I have found near there are closed for winter so it would be the Aire. Is it likely to be very busy? 
Thanks Olivia


----------

